# Can you fit 20 inch Do-Luck rims on R33 GTR?



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi i just wana ask you all can you fit 20 inch Do-Luck rims on an R33 GT-R V-spec?

If yes which size ultra low profile tyres fit them?

I only use the GT-R to cruise and keeping with the limit so i dont do drag or track racing. Thanks


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes ! Suggest 35 profile. I have OZ racing 20" rims on my 350Z and they fill the arches to perfection !!!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wheels*

A 35 profile is to much. Most with 19" rims run a 30 profile and even at that some have slight rubbing issues...20" just look too big and out of sync with the rest of the car...


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

i would go with 19's the would look perfect and if its lowerd right would suit it


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

20's are way to big imo. i'd say 19" at max on an R33 GTR but 18" are my favourite. cheaper tires, good look and not as harsh a ride because of the higher profile you can use.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Steve show us some pics.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

you'll definitely look like someone who values looks over handling


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

20" Do-Luck wheels don't exist, so the choice is easy! 

Alex B


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

30 is the recommended profile on 19's, so with 20's you would have to use 25. 

I do recall 2 R34's in USA, one black with some black centred 20's, and also a gold coloured Nur, with Volk Rays GT-AV's IIRC.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Alex j B said:


> 20" Do-Luck wheels don't exist, so the choice is easy!
> 
> Alex B


lol, i had thought they were only available as 18's....


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

gavman said:


> lol, i had thought they were only available as 18's....


Or 17's for the single peice wheels. 

Alex B


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

gavman said:


> you'll definitely look like someone who values looks over handling


Thats right gav i do go for looks over handling, sounds weird doesnt it. Most GT-R owner go for speed and Handling but im more into looks.


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Alex j B said:


> 20" Do-Luck wheels don't exist, so the choice is easy!
> 
> Alex B


Thanks for letting me know Alex, i didnt know wat size Do-Luck have i was just guesing. out of all the alloys the Do-luck on Sumo Power R34 looks the mint.
Thats why i love it so much.


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

The reason why i asked about 20 inch rims is becoz i saw this nice R34 with massive Rims on it, not sure wat size it is but if someone knows, please let me knowz.

http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/4052/n8063653139785757060dr1.jpg

I just thought i tell you guys 1st i know those aint Do-Luck, tell me wat you think everyone


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

That just looks daft - the sidewalls are so thin it's hilarious!


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> That just looks daft - the sidewalls are so thin it's hilarious!


Is it really that bad?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

IMO yes it does, but leaving aside the fact that looks are subjective, theres no denying that the ride quality on that R34 is highly likely to be complete crap! I appreciate you prefer looks over handling, but it just wouldnt be practical running wheels like that on the road... the smallest pothole would f*ck your (very expensive!) rims


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

(00\skyline/00) said:


> The reason why i asked about 20 inch rims is becoz i saw this nice R34 with massive Rims on it, not sure wat size it is but if someone knows, please let me knowz.
> 
> http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/4052/n8063653139785757060dr1.jpg
> 
> I just thought i tell you guys 1st i know those aint Do-Luck, tell me wat you think everyone



Looks like a photoshop GTR with Porsche Carrera GT wheelsuke:


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

That picture is photoshopped. Impossible, and it looks crap!


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

(00\skyline/00) said:


> The reason why i asked about 20 inch rims is becoz i saw this nice R34 with massive Rims on it, not sure wat size it is but if someone knows, please let me knowz.
> 
> http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/4052/n8063653139785757060dr1.jpg
> 
> I just thought i tell you guys 1st i know those aint Do-Luck, tell me wat you think everyone


i know what your after but that looks gash in my opinion. all personal of course:chuckle: 

stick with 19's max or 18's personally


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

photoshop, and looks fcuking horrible. 

settle for some nice 18" gold centered VOLK GT-C, that'll look ace.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

18's are perfect on a 34 imho

the car in that pic looks rank


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

gavman said:


> 18's are perfect on a 34 imho
> 
> the car in that pic looks rank


indeed. 

i wouldnt go bigger than 18" anyways.

i understand this is going on a black R33 then?

get the wheels i said


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

bkvj said:


> photoshop, and looks fcuking horrible.
> 
> settle for some nice 18" gold centered VOLK GT-C, that'll look ace.


I have thought of those Volk GT-C they were my second option


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your opinion and time, you have been a great help


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

(00\skyline/00) said:


> I have thought of those Volk GT-C they were my second option


nice.

you might get away with 19'' on an R33 GTR also mate (although i stick to 18'' as the limit, looks better and handles better than 19''...)


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

(00\skyline/00) said:


> The reason why i asked about 20 inch rims is becoz i saw this nice R34 with massive Rims on it, not sure wat size it is but if someone knows, please let me knowz.
> 
> http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/4052/n8063653139785757060dr1.jpg
> 
> I just thought i tell you guys 1st i know those aint Do-Luck, tell me wat you think everyone


That looks like a photoshop modified photo to me...


----------



## RSAndy (Jul 10, 2006)

yeh, Ok, so the photoshopped car looks a but lary, but if I had a choice of my gtr on 18's or that to pull up at McDonalds drive through to try and seduce a young 16 year old blonde with an arse the size of a boy scouts' into my car for a drive , I'd choose the one on 20's! 

Look mental, in a Cruise kinda way.:smokin:


----------

